# Thanks Granny Storm Crow



## ArtVandolay (Jun 17, 2009)

I've sent portions of your list to 3 friends, now, most recently to my brother.  His wife has MS and they live in a state that recently passed a medical marijuana law .

Your list is a great resource and I'm glad you posted it here.  Thanks very much .


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you for all the great Info:aok:eace:


----------



## Storm Crow (Jul 31, 2009)

You guys will be happy to know that my list is even bigger- I just updated it! Enjoy and use it often! And thank you for sharing it with others! 


Granny


----------

